# 2021 Atlas Cross Sport & SD Cards



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

New to the channel and doing some research to see whether I should trade in my 2018 Highline Tiguan for an Atlas Cross Sport and was wondering if someone can clear something up for me. I was watching a YouTube video about the 2021 Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium (called the Execline here in Canada) with the new MIB 3 infotainment system and he was showing the glove box where he illustrated the CD player and SD card slots don’t exist any more. Is that true? If so, how does the Nav system work without a SD card? I wouldn’t be too happy if they removed the SD card slots...that‘s is one of my favourite features in my Tiguan.

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Since the VWoA online owner's manual site isn't working... either hope the VW gods are good to you and a 2021 owner chimes in, or you visit the dealership to check it out.

Everything I've seen is no SD cards. Too bad you didn't post this morning, since I was at the dealership picking up front/rear differential drain/fill plugs, I could of checked the dealership.

Got a link to the video in question?


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Since the VWoA online owner's manual site isn't working... either hope the VW gods are good to you and a 2021 owner chimes in, or you visit the dealership to check it out.
> 
> Everything I've seen is no SD cards. Too bad you didn't post this morning, since I was at the dealership picking up front/rear differential drain/fill plugs, I could of checked the dealership.
> 
> Got a link to the video in question?


The video can be found here: 




The glove box is illustrated at time mark 5:25.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Since the VWoA online owner's manual site isn't working... either hope the VW gods are good to you and a 2021 owner chimes in, or you visit the dealership to check it out.
> 
> Everything I've seen is no SD cards. Too bad you didn't post this morning, since I was at the dealership picking up front/rear differential drain/fill plugs, I could of checked the dealership.
> 
> Got a link to the video in question?


Ok...this is strange. As you can see in this video there are SD Card slots (around 9:12):


----------



## xweb_vw (Jan 1, 2021)

JimGravelle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the channel and doing some research to see whether I should trade in my 2018 Highline Tiguan for an Atlas Cross Sport and was wondering if someone can clear something up for me. I was watching a YouTube video about the 2021 Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium (called the Execline here in Canada) with the new MIB 3 infotainment system and he was showing the glove box where he illustrated the CD player and SD card slots don’t exist any more. Is that true? If so, how does the Nav system work without a SD card? I wouldn’t be too happy if they removed the SD card slots...that‘s is one of my favourite features in my Tiguan.
> 
> ...


I just got a 2021 CS SEL Premium and there are 4 SD card slots. 1 may be used by Nav, but I do see 4 in my glove box.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

xweb_vw said:


> I just got a 2021 CS SEL Premium and there are 4 SD card slots. 1 may be used by Nav, but I do see 4 in my glove box.


Are those card slots or are those the four SD card holders on the left? The Nav SD card is typically in slot 1, and slot 2 (to the right of) will be empty.


----------



## xweb_vw (Jan 1, 2021)

JimGravelle said:


> Are those card slots or are those the four SD card holders on the left? The Nav SD card is typically in slot 1, and slot 2 (to the right of) will be empty.


I think you are right. They look like SD card holders, only. But why would we have holders if there are no SD card slots?


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

xweb_vw said:


> I think you are right. They look like SD card holders, only. But why would we have holders if there are no SD card slots?


Good question. I think the holders are moulded in one part of the plastic and the SD cards are part of the optical drive component. Do you have an optical drive with two slots below it? It should like like what you see here in this video:


----------



## xweb_vw (Jan 1, 2021)

JimGravelle said:


> Good question. I think the holders are moulded in one part of the plastic and the SD cards are part of the optical drive component. Do you have an optical drive with two slots below it? It should like like what you see here in this video:


No, I don't have the cd drive. There is a plastic filler panel where the CD player can reside. Just 4 SD card holders with no SD card slots. 

I guess it has to do with the new MIB3 system with no SD cards.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

xweb_vw said:


> No, I don't have the cd drive. There is a plastic filler panel where the CD player can reside. Just 4 SD card holders with no SD card slots.
> 
> I guess it has to do with the new MIB3 system with no SD cards.


Yes...I agree. I did some checking on forums for other VW models, and it looks like the MIB3 system has done away with the SD Card slots, the CD player and the Aux jack. It only has the two USB-C ports in the centre console cubby. It’s too bad they‘ve done away with the SD card readers...I really liked that feature. I guess I’ll need to buy a USB-C thumb drive when I get my new Atlas Cross Sport. 

Does anyone know what the max size USB drive the MIB3 supports? I haven’t had much luck locating an online manual to figure it out myself.


----------



## xweb_vw (Jan 1, 2021)

JimGravelle said:


> Yes...I agree. I did some checking on forums for other VW models, and it looks like the MIB3 system has done away with the SD Card slots, the CD player and the Aux jack. It only has the two USB-C ports in the centre console cubby. It’s too bad they‘ve done away with the SD card readers...I really liked that feature. I guess I’ll need to buy a USB-C thumb drive when I get my new Atlas Cross Sport.
> 
> Does anyone know what the max size USB drive the MIB3 supports? I haven’t had much luck locating an online manual to figure it out myself.


I bought this one in 64GB size: Amazon.com: Sanfeya USB C Flash Drive 64GB, 2-in-1 USB 3.0 Thumb Drive, Dual USB Memory Stick Pen Drive for Type-C Android Smartphones Tablets and New MacBook, Black: Electronics . Works well.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

xweb_vw said:


> I bought this one in 64GB size: Amazon.com: Sanfeya USB C Flash Drive 64GB, 2-in-1 USB 3.0 Thumb Drive, Dual USB Memory Stick Pen Drive for Type-C Android Smartphones Tablets and New MacBook, Black: Electronics . Works well.


That's funny...I was looking at exactly that USB flash drive the other day and was trying to figure out what size I should order...thanks for that! 

What file system is on the USB drive (i.e. FAT32, NTFS, exFat, etc) and have you tried getting the MIB3 to load cover art? The reason I ask is because on some other forums I've noticed people mentioning some issues with both of those things.


----------



## xweb_vw (Jan 1, 2021)

JimGravelle said:


> That's funny...I was looking at exactly that USB flash drive the other day and was trying to figure out what size I should order...thanks for that!
> 
> What file system is on the USB drive (i.e. FAT32, NTFS, exFat, etc) and have you tried getting the MIB3 to load cover art? The reason I ask is because on some other forums I've noticed people mentioning some issues with both of those things.


I can't recall if it is FAT32 or NTFS. I didn't even format it out of the package. I am seeing cover art for some albums, but not all. It may be my fault due to the files I copied onto the drive.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

xweb_vw said:


> I can't recall if is is FAT32 or NTFS. I didn't even format it out of the package. I am seeing cover art for some albums, but not all. It may be my fault due to the files I copied onto the drive.


I did some reading of the reviews of the Sanfeya USB drive on Amazon and it appears it comes with the ExFat file system. Makes sense...which is why it works with Windows and Mac OS.

If the MIB3 is anything like the MIB2, the cover art needs to be no bigger then 500x500 pixels in size and named "folder.jpg". Of course the folder structure on the USB drive has all the audio files for a particular album in the same folder with the cover art folder.jpg file...any other jpg files are probably ignored.


----------



## FrankyB (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi there...new to the forum. I am also in Canada. I have a 2021 Atlas Highline. It does have the SD card slots and CD in the glove box. I don't know if it is different for the Cross Sport. As for the navigation, I only know that it relies on your phone GPS....


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

FrankyB said:


> Hi there...new to the forum. I am also in Canada. I have a 2021 Atlas Highline. It does have the SD card slots and CD in the glove box. I don't know if it is different for the Cross Sport. As for the navigation, I only know that it relies on your phone GPS....


Hi FankyB...welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you have the MIB2 system. An easy check to see if you have the MIB3 system is if it has wireless Android Auto or Apple Carplay....a distinctly new feature of the new head unit.

Also...that is strange that your Nav relies on the phone GPS...are you certain about that? Does one of the SD card slots already have a card in it? That should be the maps for you Nav system...and the Nav should have it's own GPS capability. I have a 2018 Tiguan Highline with the MIB2 and Nav (the same unit you have I suspect) and it has it's on GPS ability. Perhaps your car's GPS isn't working properly.


----------

